# Eibach Pro Spring questions+photoshop lowered car



## ChillGill (Jul 3, 2013)

I received my eibach springs the other day and I have yet to install them. 

How long does the install usually take? 

How long does it take for the springs to set? 

Here's my car photoshopped (I don't think it will be this slammed with the springs haha)










Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

